# Bloomfield Hills, MI - 16ft ebling pull plow



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Long story short. I bought a 16ft ebling back blade 1 year ago. Sold the truck in january so i took the blade off but not putting it on my new truck. 

Details: 16 foot ebling. Mount for 2012 silverado 2500 short bed. Asking $6000. Obo


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

@pipelayer 
Road trip


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

madskier1986 said:


> Long story short. I bought a 16ft ebling back blade 1 year ago. Sold the truck in january so i took the blade off but not putting it on my new truck.
> 
> Details: 16 foot ebling. Mount for 2012 silverado 2500 short bed. Asking $6000. Obo


Bloomfield Hills....My old stomping grounds...Plowed a lot of driveways there in the 80s....Good luck with your sale


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Bloomfield Hills....My old stomping grounds...Plowed a lot of driveways there in the 80s....Good luck with your sale


Thanks. Did my share of driveways in 2013 but now strickly commercial.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

JFon101231 said:


> @pipelayer
> Road trip


depending on the bottom $ id be down for a ride. lol


----------



## prosnowpusherMI (Dec 18, 2012)

Any chance this is still available? PM me or get me a phone number to hook up. Interested.


----------

